# Cursed (pronunciación)



## vichencho

De acuerdo al diccionario de wordreference y a la película que acabo de ver, "cursed" se pronuncia en dos sílabas [ˈk3ːsɪd]  , pero en howjsay y en photransedit.com viene como una sola sílaba | kɜːst | No sé si hay alguna diferencia de significado o una es una forma arcaica...en fin, a ver si alguien me saca de dudas


----------



## aztlaniano

Usaría una sílaba para el pasado del verbo y dos para el participio adjetivado.


----------



## chileno

Que yo sepa, una sola sílaba.



aztlaniano said:


> Usaría una sílaba para el pasado del verbo y dos para *el participio adjetivado*.


 

¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo en inglés, por favor?


----------



## aztlaniano

chileno said:


> ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo en inglés, por favor?



Ohhh! You *cursed* (dos sílabas) brat! Look what you've done! I'm melting! -The Wicked Witch of the West's dying words to Dorothy. The Wizard of Oz

She *cursed* (una sílaba) Dorothy with her dying breath. - Aztlaniano to chileno, WordReference forum.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola vichencho:

De acuerdo a las transcripciones AFI que nos has dado (/ˈkəːsɪd, kəːst/), ambas son de una sola sílaba.  Si fuesen polisílabas, habría un apóstrofe divisorio ' entre las sílabas.  Yo sí que la he oído pronunciado con dos sílabas, pero el único ejemplo que se me ocurre es el de la Bruja Mala de _El mago de Oz _"Cuur'sed!" que para mí no es nada habitual.  

Un saludo

Modificación: Y, al parecer, tanto aztlaniano como yo nos hemos quedado traumatizados con la Bruja Mala grabada en la memoria.  Pero, claro, yo no viví esa época y seguro que el estimado compañero fue al estreno de la peli.


----------



## aztlaniano

aloofsocialite said:


> /*ˈ*kəːsɪd,


El apóstrofo al principio indica que la primera sílaba, de las dos, es la tónica.
Aquí la versión de Merriam-Webster:

\ˈkər-səd, (dos sílabas) ˈkərst\ (una sílaba)

Hay otra forma, por cierto, que es "accursed", que se puede pronunciar con dos sílabas o con tres.


----------



## aloofsocialite

¿Esta "barra" /?  Creo que señala una transcripción fonológica en vez de una transcripción fonética (en la que se usan corchetes []).  Al menos, eso es lo que nos enseñaron en las clases de transcripción fonológica.  Es la regla establecida por la AFI, eso creo, por lo menos.

(AFI)

Un saludo


----------



## aztlaniano

aloofsocialite said:


> ¿Esta "barra" /?


Perdón, el apóstrofo. Ya lo cambié hace medio minuto.

Aquí el Oxford Online
cursed Pronunciation: /ˈkəːsɪd, kəːst/
adjective _[attributive]_ _informal_, _dated_


----------



## aloofsocialite

Ah, ya veo.  Muy bien, gracias aztlaniano.


----------



## onbalance

Los diccionarios dan esta regla, y claro que se entiende KIR-SID al escucharlo. Pero la realidad es que, hoy en día, KIR-SID apeans se escucha. Por lo general, usaría una sola sílaba para ambas formas.


----------



## vichencho

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. A pesar de que lo que dice aztlaniano tiene perfecto sentido, lo que dice onbalance es mucho más práctico, así que si nadie me dice otra cosa, me quedo con una sílaba. En cualquier caso nunca dejará de sorprenderme este idioma; no se me ocurre una situación análoga en español en la que varias personas nativas tengan tantas dudas acerca de como se pronuncia una palabra.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Para mí, no hay duda.  Yo sé muy bien cómo la pronuncio (una sola sílaba).  Eso no quiere decir que no haya quienes que la digan con dos, como mencionamos aztlaniano y yo, pero tiendo a opinar igual que onbalance, me parece que lo más común por estos pagos es con una. Con dos, pues, como ya te he dicho, me suena a bruja exagerada de una película musical de antaño.


----------



## chileno

aztlaniano said:


> Ohhh! You *cursed* (dos sílabas) brat! Look what you've done! I'm melting! -The Wicked Witch of the West's dying words to Dorothy. The Wizard of Oz
> 
> She *cursed* (una sílaba) Dorothy with her dying breath. - Aztlaniano to chileno, WordReference forum.



Gracias. I had never payed attention to that one in particular. I could've sworn I have heard it only as one syllable.



aloofsocialite said:


> Para mí, no hay duda.  Yo sé muy bien  cómo la pronuncio (una sola sílaba).  Eso no quiere decir que no haya  quienes que la digan con dos, como mencionamos aztlaniano y yo, pero  tiendo a opinar igual que onbalance, me parece que lo más común por  estos pagos es con una. Con dos, pues, como ya te he dicho, me suena a  bruja exagerada de una película musical de antaño.



Thanks God, no, not you aloofsocialite, I thought I had gone crazy.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Oh!  I may get a firing squad for this one, but now that you've reposted aztlaniano's post showing both usages, I'm not so sure. (Estabas en lo correcto vichencho, esta palabra da mucho que pensar).  I think I'm going to have to abstain from claiming any idea how it should be pronounced. For me it's almost always one syllable, but in examples like aztl's I'm really not sure.  I can't tell if in aztlaniano's example of "You cursed brat!" if it's only when it's "You *accursed* brat!" that it's pronounced with two syllables (accursed is definitely two) or if both are.  I'm somewhat at a loss. 

Mea culpa!


----------



## JennyTW

aztlaniano said:


> Usaría una sílaba para el pasado del verbo y dos para el participio adjetivado.



Yo hablo BE y lo pronuncio de las dos maneras pero no creo que tenga que ver con la forma del verbo, ( en mi uso), sino con el significado. 

Si digo "We are cursed" (participio) lo digo con una sílaba. Si digo "Where's that cursed hammer?" (Participio usado como adjetivo) lo digo con dos. 

O sea, si lo uso con el sentido del verbo "curse" (que algo o alguien nos ha echado una maldición) lo digo con una, pero si lo uso como "palabrota" (sustituto de "bloody" o "damn" etc) lo digo con dos.


----------



## aztlaniano

aloofsocialite said:


> nos hemos quedado traumatizados con la Bruja Mala grabada en la memoria.  Pero, claro, yo no viví esa época y seguro que el estimado compañero fue al estreno de la peli.


Sí, fue en el segundo mandato de FDR. But in all fairness, the Witch of the West was merely attempting to recover a family heirloom that had been stolen from her sister's still warm corpse by the very person responsible for her sister's untimely and violent death (crushed under a falling house).


----------



## Chasint

aztlaniano said:


> Sí, fue en el segundo mandato de FDR. But in all fairness, the Witch of the West was merely attempting to recover a family heirloom that had been stolen from her sister's still warm corpse by the very person responsible for her sister's untimely and violent death (crushed under a falling house).


FDR ---> Federal Deutsch Republik ?

I think that the pronunciation of cursed is heavily influenced by context.

In everyday speech we might say, e.g. "He is cursed by an inability to organise." [one-syllable]

A Wiccan on the other hand is much more likely to use the old pronunciation with two syllables.


----------



## aztlaniano

Biffo said:


> FDR ---> Federal Deutsch Republik ?.


I meant to say that Neville Chamberlain then resided at number 10 (Downing Street).
Federal Republic of Germany (FRG) = Bundesrepublik Deutschland = BRD
FDR = Franklin Delano Roosevelt, the only U.S. president to win four terms: from 1933-37, 37-41, 41-45, and 45-49 (but he died in 1945, just a few months into his fourth term.


----------



## chileno

Interesting. Like I said, I had never payed great attention, and if I ever heard it pronounced at two syllables I attributed this to "old" pronunciation. The same thing with the phonetic keys.

Now, is there a rule about this, or is this just what people get accustomed through usage?


----------



## onbalance

Repito mi posición básica que, a menos en EE.UU, la pronunciación de una sílaba es más común. A mis oidos estadounidenses, "KIR-SID" se escucha un poco presumido. Hay muchas otras palabras que pueden pronunicarse de una o dos sílabas dependiendo de si usen como verbo o adjetivo. Por ejemplo: 

I learned (una) that lesson already. 
He is a learned (una o dos) scholar. 

Pero, de lo que veo, "He is a LER-NID scholar" va pasando de moda. Para mi, es escucha un poco presumido. 

No puedo opinar de lo que se diga en los otros países anglófonos.


----------



## JennyTW

Yo jamás he escuchado "he is a learned scholar" con una sílaba, siempre con dos.


----------



## abb1025

Yo tampoco. Ni he oído the blessed virgin Mary con una. Ni the cursed witch. Siempre con dos.


----------



## JennyTW

Pues yo siempre digo y he escuchado "he is a learned scholar" con dos sílabas. ¿Realmente decís eso con una sílaba en EEUU?

¿Y cómo decís "wicked"? ¿También os suena anticuado con dos?

(Perdonad. Creía que no había salido mi mensaje antes).


----------



## onbalance

Claro que sí. He is a LER-NID scholar suena presumido. Por acá, se oye una sílaba mucho más.


----------



## JennyTW

¿Y "wicked" entonces?


----------



## onbalance

Casi nunca se oye la frase "cursed witch." Se oye "wicked witch." 

"Blessed Virgin Mary" es una frase religiosa y histórica. Si se fuera a usar dos sílabas, preferiblemente se lo haría en tales casos (es decir, donde se esperaría una traducción antigua y ceremonial).


----------



## onbalance

*Pues yo siempre digo y he escuchado "he is a learned scholar" con dos sílabas.*

Las tendencias podrían ser diferentes allá. Aunque entendemos y aún usamos las pronunciaciones antiguas, pronunciamos muchas palabras diferente que los británicos aquí.


----------



## onbalance

De dos sílabas. Pero este caso es diferente. El adjetivo "wicked" no se basa en un verbo.


----------



## abb1025

Soy de los EEU, y no he escuchado "he is a learned scholar" con una sílaba. No puedo imaginarlo.

En cuanto a blessed con dos sílabas, lo escucho a menudo, y no sólo en frases anticuadas y religiosas. Por ejemplo, I haven't learned a bless-ed thing in class today. Nunca has escuchado tal cosa? Quizás es que soy viejo o porque soy de Kentucky.


----------



## onbalance

*Quizás es que soy viejo o porque soy de Kentucky. *

A lo mejor. De dos sílabas es una costumbre antigua que va pasando de moda.


----------



## JennyTW

No se puede decir que va pasando de moda solo porque en tu región no se usa. Hemos visto foreros que lo usan siempre en EEUU y Reino Unido. 

¿Y "one-legged man" también lo dices con una, igual que el verbo "he legged it"?


----------



## chileno

Here in the US, I have heard:

Blessed both ways

one leg man or one legged (two syllables) man

learned most of the time as one syllable and the times  I've heard it with two syllables it has been from real old people or British people.

I have only lived in California and Nevada. Have not traveled out of those States.


----------



## aztlaniano

onbalance said:


> Repito mi posición básica que, a menos en EE.UU, la pronunciación de una sílaba es más común. A mis oídos estadounidenses, "KIR-SID" se escucha un poco presumido.


Para la variante "cussed", como adjetivo, hay una sola forma de pronunciación en Merriam-Webster - con dos sílabas.
cuss·ed  _adjective_ \ˈkə-səd\
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cussed


----------



## onbalance

Gracias por tus aportes. No puedo seguir discutiendo esto. Entiendo los dos. Escucho el primero (una sílaba) mucho más. También diría que no se puede depender de los diccionarios para todo. Por ejemplo, este mismo diccionario define "dresser" (cómoda) como "a chest of drawers or bureau with a mirror." Esta definición es obviamente incorrecta. Los "dressers" que yo usaba creciendo para guardar mi ropa y que se venden diariamente en Craigslist bajo el nombre "dressers" práticamente nunca vienen con espejo. 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## aztlaniano

abb1025 said:


> no he escuchado "he is a learned scholar" con una sílaba. No puedo imaginarlo.


Tampoco.
learned (erudito) = dos sílabas
learned (aprendido) = una sola sílaba


----------



## aloofsocialite

aztlaniano said:


> Tampoco.
> learned (erudito) = dos sílabas
> learned (aprendido) = una sola sílaba



En eso sí estoy de acuerdo.  Supongo que será igual en el caso de "_cursed_" también.



aztlaniano said:


> Sí, fue en el segundo mandato de FDR. But in all fairness, the Witch of the West was merely attempting to recover a family heirloom that had been stolen from her sister's still warm corpse by the very person responsible for her sister's untimely and violent death (crushed under a falling house).



Anywhere else Ms. Gale would've gotten 10-20 for vehicular manslaughter.


----------

